# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نظرتون راجع به رشته شیمی شاخه محض :)

## Hamedzr

سلام
 نظرتون راجع به رشته شیمی شاخه محضش چیه ؟ 
آینده داره یا نه ؟ 
تو ایران بهش اهمیت میدن ؟

----------


## roc

من که ترم نه شو دیرو ز دیدم 

زیاد راضی نبود 

اما میخواست تو مقطع کارشناسی ارشد هم ادامه بده 

شیمی به نظرم رشته خوبی واسه معلم کنکور شدن

----------


## Hamedzr

> من که ترم نه شو دیرو ز دیدم 
> 
> زیاد راضی نبود 
> 
> اما میخواست تو مقطع کارشناسی ارشد هم ادامه بده 
> 
> شیمی به نظرم رشته خوبی واسه معلم کنکور شدن


وه ! 
شیمی که خیلی خوبه چه طور راضی نبودن ؟ 
من اگه باشم تا دکترا هم میرم  :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## roc

> وه ! 
> شیمی که خیلی خوبه چه طور راضی نبودن ؟ 
> من اگه باشم تا دکترا هم میرم )))


گفتم که میخواست ادامه بده 
این یعنی رشتشو دوس داره  راضی نبودنش به خاطر پیدا کردن کارش بو

به نظر من هرکی شیمی میخونه دیدش نسبت به خیلی مو ضوع ها از جمله محیط اطرافش فرق میکنه 

شما کار خوبی میکنید تا دکتراش هم پیش برید موفق باشید 

راستی ازمایش مار فرعون رو دیدی 
جالبه برو ببین

----------


## Hamedzr

آره دیدم 
خیلی باحاله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## roc

> آره دیدم 
> خیلی باحاله


اینم یه نمونه از تغییر دید نسبت به طبعت 

تو قران هم هست که جادو گرا اعصا ها رو به مار تبدیل می کردن 

من فکر کنم از همین حقه استفاده میکردن

----------


## khaan

سلام. نه اصلا رشته خوبی نیست. فارغ التحصیلانش باسواد هستن ولی اصلا رشته آینده داری نیست اگه کاری هم مخصوص کارشناسان شیمی در کارخونه ها و تولیدی ها وجود داشته باشه اونا رو هم در اختیار مهندسین قرار میدن تا صرفه جویی بشه.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_شیمی کاربردی میرفتیم بهتر بود_

----------

